# found today--need help



## all riders (Jan 9, 2010)

found  this rod-brake raleigh at Goodwill. has prewar style dropouts. It's in good shape-great paint. Please let me know where to find the serial number--not on the bb shell nor the drops


----------



## partsguy (Jan 10, 2010)

Just thought I would ask...have you looked on the bottom of the seat post area and on yhe headtube? Sometimes, we forget to look there for numbers.


----------



## all riders (Jan 10, 2010)

found it running down the back of the seat tube---it's a 79--had no idea that they made a rod-brake model that late


----------



## Rus Tea (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice find! Looks like a Raleigh Tourist, missing its Chain case or guard.  I believe the "for export" bikes had a hockey-stick guard and the made for home bikes had full cases. Check the Sheldon Browns Retro Rahleighs, they have a few catalog pages with pics.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 13, 2010)

*The sun never set on the British empire.*

I had an Indian made bike that was exactly the same as the rod brake Raliegh Roadster.
 I got it brand new in the box in 1997 for $100.00. That was with all of the distribution and retail mark up. The bike was well made and rode beautifully. I ended up giving to a guy for replacing all of my window screens.
 I have seen the Chinese ones, and they are exactly the same. I guess every place the British empire landed, they built a bicycle factory. 
 Very civilized!


----------



## Coreyk (Jan 16, 2010)

*Nice Tourist!*

I just made a trade for a 1980 DL-1. Though it looks very similar to yours, it came with the full chaincase. These bikes were last listed in the Raleigh Catalog in 1985. Think about it- a 72 year production run!

You did very well if you paid typical Goodwill prices. These bikes are getting popular and going up in $.

Where are you located? These bikes seem much more common in the northeastern US than on the West Coast.

Tires and brake pads are still available, if you look around. 
Schwalbe makes a lovely all-purpose "Delta Cruiser" tire in both cream and black for this size.

CK


----------



## Metal Militia (Jan 18, 2010)

i've got one of the chinese ones.  it's labeled phoenix.  it's a single speed with a freewheel.  i picked it up at an auction.  it rides great and flies down the road.


----------



## all riders (Jan 19, 2010)

located in Austin Tx.   Interesting note: I flipped this bike on CL and though Austin is one of the epicenters of the hipster driven current bike craze, it was actually a guy from Dallas who drove down in a hurry to get it---he has family in mexico and wants me to keep my eye out for any english 28s they love em there. Also english 26ers(no chinese knockoffs).  My god, I probably had 30 english threespeeds in the last 5 years- and now the hipsters are on to them--$40 bikes are now $150 or more


----------



## crank (Jan 19, 2010)

It's likely 70's judging by the decals and pedals. Great bike at a thrift store price.


----------

